# Alert banner popping up while posting



## dr k (Sep 26, 2018)

Just wondering if the banner "you have 1 new alert(s)" etc. that appears while posting or compiling a thread is necessary,  having the red box with the alert count in the upper right corner or can it be cut down to one second vs. the current duration? When posting it blocks what your typing sometimes and holds you hostage till it disappears then to reappear frequently before completing the post. I got it 3xs while posting this thread.


----------



## tropics (Sep 26, 2018)

Kurt I ignore it,til I am done.
Richie


----------



## dr k (Sep 26, 2018)

I forgot to mention I'm mostly mobile ph posting/viewing so what I'm seeing maybe much different than PC viewing. I'm having to scroll around it to read/type. If it would blink/flash 1 second once instead of a 7 second permanent message that would be great for mobile.


----------



## tropics (Sep 26, 2018)

dr k said:


> I forgot to mention I'm mostly mobile ph posting/viewing so what I'm seeing maybe much different than PC viewing. I'm having to scroll around it to read/type. If it would blink/flash 1 second once instead of a 7 second permanent message that would be great for mobile.


I am lucky to use my phone to make calls LOL
Richie
On the mobile you don't have to look at that chat box.


----------

